# Vcarve 7.5 Output to Gcode for CNC Shark Control Panel



## Cncsigns54 (Feb 14, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has found an issue with the engraving output being to small from vcarve to gcode for the cnc shark. I set the letter size as 2.5in x 3.5in but it comes out at less then an inch when executed. I'm wondering If I have not set up a parameter right or something is lost in translation?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Check that you aren't mixing metric and imperial settings/postprocessors.


----------



## Cncsigns54 (Feb 14, 2015)

I checked that, It is in Inches. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Was it text in a box or standalone text you created?

It would help if you could post your .CRV file.


----------



## Cncsigns54 (Feb 14, 2015)

it was standalone text. I was trying to route a letter K on a scrap piece of pine.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

What size bit are you using?


----------



## Cncsigns54 (Feb 14, 2015)

.5 in 90 degree vgrove


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill,

My first thought was mixing metric and imperial settings or using the wrong post-processor to save the file as 4D suggested.

One other thing to consider is checking the actual size of the text in V-Carve Pro to make sure it is actually the size you wanted. I have run into a couple of fonts that were smaller in the file than the text function was set to make them. One time the text was less than half the size input in the function. Use the Size function under "Transform Objects" section of the software to check and adjust the size.


----------



## Cncsigns54 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have found that I was using the wrong post processor after all. I called Next Wave Automation to hash things out. Turns out pure gcode wasn't the post processor I wanted. It was CNCSharkUSBarc.tap instead of gcode.tap. Thankyou for all the help and support. And Mike thanks, I checked that and It was fine. My next order of business is finding the true 0,0,0 coordinates of the gantry for safe routing. It's plunging too deep. I already made sure it was in safe clearance in Vcarve, but it almost hit the bed of the machine (not good) so I had to e-stop it. I tried messing around with the X,Y,Z coordinates but can't seem to find a happy balance.


----------



## Cncsigns54 (Feb 14, 2015)

Solved.


----------

